# mufflers



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

what mufflers can i buy that will fit in the factory location


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i just bought a magnaflow muffler its 5"x8" and only 14" without the stubs comming out and 20" with the stubs comming out part number 12198 im going to install this week sometime and let you know how it does or just measure your existing one and if its close to these measurments it will probably work hope this helps


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Any that are listed as axle back.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

740tank said:


> i just bought a magnaflow muffler its 5"x8" and only 14" without the stubs comming out and 20" with the stubs comming out part number 12198 im going to install this week sometime and let you know how it does or just measure your existing one and if its close to these measurments it will probably work hope this helps


oh yeah ignore that post.... thats a 3" in and a dual 2 1/2" out.... but they should still be the same size


----------



## magnaflowrep (Aug 11, 2009)

Magnaflow universal mufflers are made to fit any vehicle. Just make sure you measure the diameter of the stock inlet/outlets and the size of the stock muffler as well.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Were are you located? I have spintechs that I took of my 04 GTO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a '04 Spintech Pro Streets with a side in, center out fits. I went with another configuration and increased the pipe size and rerouted it around the diff.

Stock:










Mine:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You have an aluminum driveshaft? I thought those were for automagics only, and us man pedal boys required CF.


----------

